# il sait lire/peut lire



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour tout le monde,

"Il sait lire (à raison de) 100 pages par heure"

"Il peut lire 100 pages par heure

Est-ce qu'on employerait savoir ou pouvoir dans cette phrase?

(on parle d'un étudiant exceptionnel)


----------



## Prima Facie

Je dirais "il peut".


----------



## xmarabout

Problème de traduction du néérlandais "mogen" et "kunnen"  ... En Belgique francophone, les deux phrases seront comprises de la même manière...

En français correct:
- _Il sait lire..._ indique un capacité (ce qui est le cas ici)
- _Il peut lire..._ indique qu'il en a l'autorisation


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

hm,

Et si on emploie "il sait lire", y a-t-il alors une différence de nuance?

Il sait lire 200 pages par heure = il a la capacité de lire 200 pages

Il peut lire 200 pages par heure = s'il le veut, il peut lire 200 pages (au lieu de 100 pages par exemple)

Les francophones?


----------



## Prima Facie

Il "sait": il a les connaissements pour
Il "peu": il a la capacité (en plus de la connaissance) de


----------



## BigBenLyon

Je rejoint Prima Facies :
Selon moi, "savoir" est une connaissance ou une capacité acquise : il sait lire, il sait nager, ce qui veut dire que la personne à du en faire l'apprentissage.

"Il peut lire 100 pages à l'heure", ou "il peut nager à x km/h" est une possibilité technique pour ainsi dire.


----------



## quinoa

À priori, (et là je suis fier de savoir frapper le "à" en majuscule, avant je ne le pouvais pas puisque je ne savais pas comment le faire), savoir précède pouvoir.
Y a-t-il un "savoir" particulier pour "pouvoir" lire 100 pages à l'heure? En terme de performance, pouvoir s'impose, me semble-t-il.


----------



## janpol

mais, Quinoa, il ne faut pas d'accent sur ce "a" !


----------



## Mishe

J'ai lu qu'on emploie savoir a la place de pouvoir beaucoup plus dans le francais de Belgique qu' en France.


----------



## xmarabout

Mishe said:


> J'ai lu qu'on emploie savoir a la place de pouvoir beaucoup plus dans le francais de Belgique qu' en France.


 Effectivement et c'est une "erreur" (nous préférerons dire un belgicisme) ! Il est sans doute dû, en partie, au Flamand et à une mauvaise traduction des deux verbes dont je parlais plus haut _mogen_ et _kunnen_, souvent traduits tous les deux par _pouvoir_ mais l'un dans le sens de l'obligation, l'autre dans celui des possibilités.


----------



## Chimel

C'est la fameuse histoire (vraie ou fausse?) de l'avion belge qui tourne dans le ciel parce qu'il y a trop de brouillard pour se poser. Un passager français demande à l'hôtesse belge ce qui se passe et celle-ci répond: "C'est parce que le pilote ne sait pas atterrir..." Panique du passager français qui s'imagine que le pilote n'a pas appris à le faire, alors que l'hôtesse veut simplement dire qu'il n'en a pas la possibilité pour l'instant. 

Mais l'exemple donné par Pure Yvesil me semble être un cas limite. Vous préconisez d'employer "pouvoir", d'accord, mais ne dirait-on pas "il sait lire vite"?


----------



## janpol

sujet de plaisanteries, en effet : j'ai eu des collègues belges qui me demandaient parfois "Sais-tu faire ça ?" Je répondais toujours "Oui, je sais mais je n'ai pas envie de le faire". Dialogue de sourds...


----------



## tilt

xmarabout said:


> Problème de traduction du néérlandais "mogen" et "kunnen"  ... En Belgique francophone, les deux phrases seront comprises de la même manière...
> 
> En français correct:
> - _Il sait lire..._ indique un capacité (ce qui est le cas ici)
> - _Il peut lire..._ indique qu'il en a l'autorisation


_Pouvoir _a bien d'autre sens que mentionner une autorisation, en français.
J'en parlais justement ce matin avec mon ainé, à qui je faisais réviser les auxiliaires modaux anglais, dont plusieurs se traduisent par _pouvoir _en français, à son grand dam. 

Là où la question de Pure_Yvesil est délicate, c'est qu'il existe des techniques de lecture accélérée qui s'apprennent, et relèvent donc de la connaissance. Utiliser le verbe _savoir _dans sa phrase pourrait alors sembler logique.
Cependant, dans l'esprit des gens, on sait lire ou on ne sait pas, un point c'est tout. Comme l'a si bien noté BigBenLyon, lire très rapidement relève plutôt d'une performance technique basée sur un don particulier, qui ne s'apprend pas. Un locuteur français dira donc _il peut lire 100 pages par heures_, assurément.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Un locuteur français dira donc _il peut lire 100 pages par heures_, assurément.


Dira-t-il aussi: _Il peut courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes_?

Il me semble pourtant (mais ma "belgitude" me joue peut-être des tours... ) qu'il y a une différence:

- "Il sait courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes": il a prouvé qu'il savait le faire
- "Son record est de 11 secondes, mais il a une grosse marge de progression et je suis persuadé qu'il peut courir en 10 secondes", dit par exemple son entraîneur. C'est une potentialité, une éventualité (qui ne se vérifiera peut-être pas).

Mais encore une fois, il s'agit peut-être d'une distinction qui n'est pas faite outre-Quiévrain (et qui ne relève donc pas d'un français correct).


----------



## Mishe

Mais pas un locuteur belge francophone qui prefererait employer savoir au lieu de pouvoir?


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Dira-t-il aussi: _Il peut courir le 100 mètres en 10 secondes_?


Oui, sans le moindre doute. Je n'imagine pas un français dire _il sait courir le 100 m en 10 s_ car ce n'est pas quelque chose qui s'enseigne. On arrive à cette performance grâce à un don et/ou à force d'entrainement, mais pas en apprenant des connaissances théoriques que _savoir _suggèrerait.


Chimel said:


> Mais encore une fois, il s'agit peut-être d'une distinction qui n'est pas faite outre-Quiévrain (et qui ne relève donc pas d'un français correct).


La notion de correction est très relative, en matière de langue. 
Le français tel qu'on le parle en Belgique n'est peut-être pas académique, mais il est aussi correct que celui de l'Hexagone !


Mishe said:


> Mais pas un locuteur belge francophone qui prefererait employer savoir au lieu de pouvoir?


Oui, un Belge dira _savoir_, pour autant que je puisse en juger.


----------



## Chimel

Donc, en français hexagonal, c'est "il sait nager" puisque cela s'enseigne. Mais dès qu'on ajoute une modalité précise (nager vite, nager sous l'eau, nager avec des palmes, nager plusieurs kilomètres...), l'auxiliaire modal est obligatoirement "pouvoir"?


----------



## Aoyama

> En français correct:
> - _Il sait lire..._ indique un capacité (ce qui est le cas ici)
> - _Il peut lire..._ indique qu'il en a l'autorisation


Pas tout à fait d'accord, notamment avec "peut lire".
C'est bien


> "Il peut lire 100 pages à l'heure", ou "il peut nager à x km/h" est une possibilité technique


 ou même carrément une _prouesse._
C'est vrai qu'en Belgique on utilise souvent "savoir" pour "pouvoir", une influence du neerlandais (voir #10), mais ici, je pense que ce n'est pas le problème.
La question :


> "Il sait lire (à raison de) 100 pages par heure"
> 
> "Il peut lire 100 pages par heure
> 
> Est-ce qu'on employerait savoir ou pouvoir dans cette phrase?
> 
> (on parle d'un étudiant exceptionnel)
> __________________


appelle une réponse identique des deux côtés de la frontière, c'est POUVOIR car on peut SAVOIR lire mais ne pas POUVOIR lire (c'est mon cas) 100 pages/heure, une prouesse qui nécessite un réel pouvoir, c'est-à-dire une _capacité _(hors du commun)_._

_Eléments de réflexion : "dans pouvoir, c'est le verbe plutôt que le mot qui m'intéresse" ..._


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Donc, en français hexagonal, c'est "il sait nager" puisque cela s'enseigne. Mais dès qu'on ajoute une modalité précise (nager vite, nager sous l'eau, nager avec des palmes, nager plusieurs kilomètres...), l'auxiliaire modal est obligatoirement "pouvoir"?


Je crains que la frontière soit moins nette que ça. 

Une performance chiffrée implique _pouvoir _: _il peut courir 100 m en 10 secondes, il peut grimper cette falaise en 1 heure, il peut nager plusieurs kilomètres_... Ici, en effet, ce ne sont plus, ou plus seulement, des notions théoriques qui sont en jeu, mais le résultat d'un entrainement.
Dans les exemples que tu donnes, _savoir _et _pouvoir _pourront s'employer tous les deux, selon le sens qu'on souhaite donner à la phrase. _Il sait nager sous l'eau _suggèrera qu'il a appris à le faire ; _il peut nager sous l'eau_, qu'il en est capable, sans plus de précision. En d'autres termes, _savoir _ne s'applique que lorsque l'action demande un processus mental, notamment la mise en pratique d'une connaissance théorique.


----------



## janpol

la notion d'apprentissage est-elle indispensable ? Il y a des choses qu'on sait faire de façon innée : le chien sait nager, le bébé sait têter...


----------



## tilt

janpol said:


> la notion d'apprentissage est-elle indispensable ? Il y a des choses qu'on sait faire de façon innée : le chien sait nager, le bébé sait têter...


Ma foi, oui, tu as raison. Je finis par ne plus _savoir_, à force de me poser la question !


----------



## Aoyama

> Il y a des choses qu'on sait faire de façon innée : le chien sait nager, le bébé sait têter...


Absolument. Ce qui met ici "savoir" comme synonyme de "pouvoir".
Mais on s'éloigne de la question initiale, qui, encore une fois, restait dans un cadre restreint.


----------



## Chimel

Je ne pense pas qu'on s'éloigne vraiment, on élargit plutôt la réflexion. La question initiale a trouvé une réponse, c'est entendu, mais on peut aussi chercher à dégager une explication plus générale. Même si le français parlé en Belgique a sa valeur et sa "couleur" propre, il peut être important (pour moi en tout cas) de savoir précisément ce qui se dit et ne se dit pas en France.

Or il y a pour moi une zone un peu floue avec des aptitudes qui peuvent être apprises (ou même qui sont innées, comme le fait remarquer Janpol), mais qui peuvent aussi être modulées selon certaines circonstances. En effet, on a:
- il sait nager
- il peut nager le 100 mètres brasse en moins de deux minutes

Mais je repose la question: pour vous, est-ce "il peut nager vite" ou "il sait nager vite"?
"Il peut/sait jongler avec cinq balles en même temps"?



> sujet de plaisanteries, en effet : j'ai eu des collègues belges qui me demandaient parfois "Sais-tu faire ça ?" Je répondais toujours "Oui, je sais mais je n'ai pas envie de le faire". Dialogue de sourds...


 
Il est clair que _Est-ce que tu sais venir samedi prochain à mon anniversaire?_ est une tournure typiquement belge (mais surtout dans le langage parlé et populaire).

C'est peut-être sous l'influence du néerlandais, mais je crois aussi qu'il y a une volonté de se démarquer de _pouvoir_ au sens de permission. Pour une raison ou pour une autre, le Belge comprend _Peux-tu venir...?_ avant tout comme une demande de permission. Or, dans l'exemple cité, si on s'adresse à un adulte, évoquer cette permission n'a guère de sens: bien sûr qu'il "peut" venir, il est libre de ses actes. C'est presque désobligeant de le demander (c'est tout juste si on n'insinue pas qu'il est soumis à son conjoint...). D'où, je crois, l'utilisation un peu maladroite de _savoir_ pour éviter l'ambiguité éventuelle.


----------



## Aoyama

> pour vous, est-ce "il peut nager vite" ou "il sait nager vite"?
> "Il peut/sait jongler avec cinq balles en même temps"?


Il sait nager vite : non
Il sait jongler avec cinq balles en même temps : oui (peut aussi possible)


----------

